# Cloning in rockwool



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

If i put Cuttings into rockwool, on a propogation tray, under flour.s, with a humidome?  Would it work?  I am wanting to take cuttings but i don't want to get a clone machine yet. Also can you get a new mom from clones or will this affect the potency or anything?  Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

Get some rooting hormone. Wal-mart has it called rootone (about 4 bucks). in my sig is a cloning guide on how to do it without getting an airpocket at the cut. Everything else you said sounds like you'll have a good success rate. . I never tried to grow a mom from a clone, but I don't see why it wouldn't work fine. wait for a response on that.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

Also, is it ok to flower plants that are 5 weeks old?  They have pre-flowers. I am worried that they might be too big for my system and suffocate each other if i wait another 3 weeks.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

Little early, your yeild may suffer. I would wait one more week. The critical time for a plant is week 3-4 but making it 6 would be best. That way your clear of that 3-4 week space. Any stress during week 3-4 could make it a male or hermie. There is a sticky in the strain section of the forum on how to get more females from regular seeds. That is where I got what I just stated.  Flower is critical too. Best to play it safe. IMHO Its only one week. If it has alternating nodes then flower away. Its mature. 

Edit: Some strains will show pre-flowers during veg. What I meant was flower is critical too. It cannot have any light leaks during its dark period.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

yes you can get a mom from a clone thats how you start your own garden every time you harvest it doubles,then triples ,thequad,it doesnt hurt the strain one bit you would have to go though 1000 to 2000 mother clones,and still ,it wont ,change the strain ,if so ,you wont notice the diffrence,thats how you see those big ass greenhouses full of hundreds of thousand of plants ,all female and looking the same unless you clone from diffrent strains.after first harvest ,clone from one mother .those clones,from the mother ,should be all female ,same strain .when those clones are ready to harvest,clone all those clones,and keep regenerating.multiplying and multiplying every harvest. bye the forth havest you should have hundreds of plants


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2006)

I have noticed a deteriation(?) of quality AND vigor, after _several_ generations of cloneing clones. Not to say a clone can't be a Mother. In fact that is where most Mothers , become Mothers. IMHO, first or second generation clones make for the best Moms.
  If possible, "select" a _keeper_ Mom, from several plants, after observing them for any special qualities. Maybe vigor in veg, or early trichome production, or pest resistance, or a desired aroma. But most of all, the qualities that you want in the final product.
   One of the first generation of clones, that you should have taken early in veg and labeled, from your "favored" pheno can then be used as a Mother.
   Keeping Mothers under low intensity lights(flourescents) and "Bonsai" style growing will help keep them controlable. I've kept a Mother like this for as long as 2 years before restarting with another clone.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

well said hick


----------

